# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ماصحة حديث الدعاء مخ العباده

## دعوة إلى الله

السؤال: أحسن الله إليكم يستفسر عن صحة هذا الحديث (الدعاء مخ العبادة). 

أجاب فضيلة الشيخ صالح العثيمين - رحمه الله تعالى-:
نعم بهذا اللفظ ليس بصحيح الصحيح الدعاء عبادة ويدل لذلك قوله تبارك وتعالى (وَقَالَ رَبُّكُمُ ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ عَنْ عِبَادَتِي سَيَدْخُلُونَ جَهَنَّمَ دَاخِرينَ) [غافر:60] فقال ادعوني ثم قال إن الذين يستكبرون عن عبادتي وهذا يدل على أن الدعاء عبادة ولا شك أنه عبادة من الناحية النظرية فإن الإنسان إذا دعى ربه فقد بنى دعاءه على أمرين الأمر الأول شدة حاجته إلى الله عز وجل وافتقاره إليه وأنه لا ملجأ له إلا ربه تبارك وتعالى والثاني تعظيمه لله عز وجل وإيمانه بأنه تعالى قادر على استجابته وأنه سبحانه وتعالى عالم بدعائه وأنه سامع لدعائه وهذا عبادة فأكثر أخي المسلم من دعاء الله عز وجل لعلك تصادف ساعة إجابة فيحصل لك مطلوبك وإذا لم يحصل مطلوب الإنسان فهو على خير لن يخيب أبداً أولاً الدعاء عبادة يثاب عليه ثانيا أن الله تعالى إما أن يستجيب له ما دعى به وإما أن يصرف عنه من السوء ما كان متوقعاً وإما أن يدخر ذلك له عند الله عز وجل يوم القيامة فهو لن يخيب أبداً بخلاف سائل المخلوق الذي يسأل المخلوق يستهجنه المخلوق كما قال الشاعر: 


لا تسـألن بـني آدم حـاجة 
وسل الذي أبوابه لا تحجب

فالله يغضب إن تركت سـؤاله 
وبني آدم حين يسأل يغضب

يستهجنك وربما يعطيك وربما لا يعطيك وإذا لم يعطيك ربما ينتهرك وربما يصعر خده لك لكن الرب عز وجل إذا سألته أحبك وأثابك وأجاب مطلوبك أو صرف عنك ما هو أعظم أو ادخره لك يوم القيامة عليك بسؤال الله في كل شيء والاستعانة بالله تعالى في كل شيء وقل اللهم بفضلك أغنني عمن سواك. 

المصدر: موقع الشيخ رحمه الله

----------


## ابو عبد الله السعدي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 نعم الحديث بهذا اللفظ لا يصح والصحيح  قوله صلي الله عليه وسلم ( الدعاء هو العباده )   وقد ورد بلفظ ( الدعاء أفضل العباده ) وحسنها الألباني رحمه الله تعالي

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

1 - الدعاء هو العبادة { قال ربكم ادعوني أستجب لكم } 
الراوي: النعمان بن بشير المحدث: أبو داود - المصدر: سنن أبي داود - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1479
خلاصة حكم المحدث: سكت عنه [وقد قال في رسالته لأهل مكة كل ما سكت عنه فهو صالح] 
﻿ 
2 - عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في قوله : { وقال ربكم ادعوني أستجب لكم ) } وقال : الدعاء هو العبادة وقرأ { وقال ربكم ادعوني أستجب لكم } إلى قوله { داخرين } 
الراوي: النعمان بن بشير المحدث: الترمذي - المصدر: سنن الترمذي - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2969
خلاصة حكم المحدث: حسن صحيح 
﻿
1 - الدعاء مخ العبادة 
الراوي: أنس بن مالك المحدث: الترمذي - المصدر: سنن الترمذي - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3371
خلاصة حكم المحدث: غريب من هذا الوجه لا نعرفه إلا من حديث ابن لهيعة 
﻿ 
2 - الدعاء مخ العبادة 
الراوي: أنس المحدث: المنذري - المصدر: الترغيب والترهيب - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2/392
خلاصة حكم المحدث: [ لا يتطرق إليه احتمال التحسين] 
﻿ 
3 - الدعاء مخ العبادة
الراوي: أنس المحدث: الدمياطي - المصدر: المتجر الرابح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 238
خلاصة حكم المحدث: سنده سقيم [كما نص على ذلك في المقدمة] 
﻿ 
4 - الدعاء مخ العبادة
الراوي: أنس بن مالك المحدث: السيوطي - المصدر: الجامع الصغير - الصفحة أو الرقم: 4256
خلاصة حكم المحدث: ضعيف

----------


## احمد ابو انس

1805- حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ دَاوُدَ بْنِ سُلَيْمَانَ ، حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَيُّوبَ الرَّازِيُّ ، وَإِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ شَرِيكٍ الْكُوفِيُّ ، قَالاَ : حَدَّثَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ يُونُسَ ، حَدَّثَنَا كَامِلُ بْنُ الْعَلاَءِ ، عَنْ حَبِيبِ بْنِ أَبِي ثَابِتٍ ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ ، وَعَنْ أَبِي يَحْيَى ، عَنْ مُجَاهِدٍ ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا : أَفْضَلُ الْعِبَادَةِ هُوَ الدُّعَاءُ ، وَقَرَأَ : {وَقَالَ رَبُّكُمُ ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ ، إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ عَنْ عِبَادَتِي سَيَدْخُلُونَ جَهَنَّمَ دَاخِرِينَ}
مستدرك الحاكم

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*الكلام على حديث ( أفضل العبادة الدعاء)الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه* *

أما بعد :



قال العلامة الألباني في " السلسلة الصحيحة " 4 / 106 :
1579 - " أفضل العبادة الدعاء " .
روي من حديث ابن عباس ، و له عنه طريقان :
الأولى : عن كامل بن العلاء عن حبيب بن أبي ثابت عنه .
و الأخرى : عن أبي يحيى عن مجاهد عنه . أخرجهما الحاكم ( 1 / 491 ) و قال :
" صحيح الإسناد " . و وافقه الذهبي ! و أقول : أبو يحيى و هو القتات ضعيف ،
و حبيب بن أبي ثابت مدلس ، فالحديث بمجموع الطريقين حسن .

الذي يقرأ كلام الشيخ يظن أن الخبر في مستدرك الحاكم مرفوعٌ إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والواقع خلاف ذلك فالخبر في المستدرك موقوف على ابن عباس قوله 

قال الحاكم في المستدرك 1805- حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ دَاوُدَ بْنِ سُلَيْمَانَ ، حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَيُّوبَ الرَّازِيُّ ، وَإِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ شَرِيكٍ الْكُوفِيُّ ، قَالاَ : حَدَّثَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ يُونُسَ ، حَدَّثَنَا كَامِلُ بْنُ الْعَلاَءِ ، عَنْ حَبِيبِ بْنِ أَبِي ثَابِتٍ ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ ، وَعَنْ أَبِي يَحْيَى ، عَنْ مُجَاهِدٍ ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا : أَفْضَلُ الْعِبَادَةِ هُوَ الدُّعَاءُ ، وَقَرَأَ : {وَقَالَ رَبُّكُمُ ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ ، إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ عَنْ عِبَادَتِي سَيَدْخُلُونَ جَهَنَّمَ دَاخِرِينَ}

وقد نص على أن الحاكم روى الخبر موقوفاً عدد من العلماء 

1_ قال الزيلعي في تخريج الكشاف (3/211) :" 1135 - قَوْله
عَن ابْن عَبَّاس قَالَ أفضل الْعِبَادَة الدُّعَاء
قلت رَوَاهُ الْحَاكِم فِي مُسْتَدْركه فِي كتاب الدُّعَاء من حَدِيث كَامِل بن الْعَلَاء عَن حبيب بن أبي ثَابت عَن ابْن عَبَّاس وَعَن أبي يَحْيَى عَن مُجَاهِد عَن ابْن عَبَّاس قَالَ أفضل الْعِبَادَة الدُّعَاء وَقَرَأَ وَقَالَ ربكُم ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِب لكم الْآيَة انْتَهَى وَسكت عَنهُ"

2_ أبو الثناء الآلوسي حيث قال في تفسيره روح المعاني حيث قال :" بل روى ابن المنذر . والحاكم وصححه عن ابن عباس أنه قال : أفضل العبادة الدعاء وقرأ الآية"

3_ صديق حسن خان حيث قال في تفسيره فتح البيان حيث قال :" والحكيم الترمذي في نوادر الأصول، وعن ابن عباس قال أفضل العبادة الدعاء، وقرأ هذه الآية"

4_ الشوكاني حيث قال في تفسيره فتح القدير حيث قال :" وَأَخْرَجَ ابْنُ الْمُنْذِرِ، وَالْحَاكِمُ وَصَحَّحَهُ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ قَالَ: أَفْضَلُ العبادة الدعاء، قرأ وَقالَ رَبُّكُمُ ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ الْآيَةَ"

5_ السيوطي في الدر المنثور حيث قال :" وأخرج ابن المنذر والحاكم وصححه عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال : أفضل العبادة الدعاء وقرأ { وقال ربكم ادعوني أستجب لكم . . . } "

6_ قال العلامة سليمان بن عبد الله آل الشيخ في تيسير العزيز الحميد (1/179) :" وقال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: " أفضل العبادة الدعاء وقرأ وقال ربكم ادعوني أستجب لكم " رواه ابن المنذر والحياكم وصححه"

فتبين من هذا أن الخبر موقوف على ابن عباس وليس من كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقد روي مرفوعاً من طريق أخرى استنكرها ابن عدي على عمران بن داور 

قال ابن عدي في الكامل (5/ 88) :" حدثنا الفضل بن الحباب قال ثنا عمرو بن مرزوق قال ثنا عمران القطان عن قتادة عن سعيد بن أبي الحسن عن أبي هريرة قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ليس شيء أكرم على الله عز و جل من الدعاء وروى بإسناده عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم حديث الغار حدثنا الحسين بن أحمد بن بسطام قال ثنا أبو بكر بن نافع قال ثنا عبد الرحمن بن مهدي قال ثنا أبو العوام عمران القطان عن قتادة عن سعيد بن أبي الحسن عن أبي هريرة قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم أفضل العبادة الدعاء قال الله عز و جل ادعوني استجب لكم إن الذين يستكبرون عن عبادتي قال عن دعائي وهذا الحديث لفظه كما ذكره لنا بن الحباب عن عمرو بن مرزوق عن عمران عن قتادة ويعرف هذا الحديث بعمران القطان عن قتادة ولفظ الحديث كما ذكره بن الحباب وابن بسطام حدثنا عن أبي بكر بن نافع عن بن مهدي عن عمران القطان فخالف لفظ الحديث فقال أفضل العبادة الدعاء وهذا لفظ حديث النعمان بن بشير ليس هو لفظ حديث عمران القطان"

فوجه الاستنكار أن عمران على كثرة وهمه اضطرب في متن الحديث فتارة رواه بلفظ (ليس شيء أكرم على الله عز و جل من الدعاء) ، وأخرى رواه بلفظ (أفضل العبادة الدعاء) ولهذا ضعفه أيضاً الترمذي في جامعه حيث قال :" هَذَا حَدِيثٌ غَرِيبٌ، لَا نَعْرِفُهُ مَرْفُوعًا إِلَّا مِنْ حَدِيثِ عِمْرَانَ القَطَّانِ، وَعِمْرَانُ القَطَّانُ هُوَ ابْنُ دَاوَرَ وَيُكْنَى أَبَا العَوَّامِ"

وأشار الدارقطني إلى استنكاره أيضاً فقال في أطراف الأفراد والغرائب :" 5215 ) حديث : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم*: «ليس شيء أكرم على الله تعالى* من الدعاء ». غريب من حديث قتادة عنه، تفرد به أبو العوام عمران القطان عن قتادة"

وأورده البزار في مسنده المعلل ، وعمران انفراده عن قتادة من دون اضطراب محل ريبة ، فكيف وقد اضطرب 

وقد استنكر هذا الحديث على عمران أيضاً العقيلي فقال في الضعفاء الكبير :" ومن حديثه ما حدثناه محمد بن إبراهيم قال حدثنا عمرو بن مرزوق قال حدثنا عمران القطان عن قتادة عن سعيد بن أبي الحسن عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ليس شئ أكرم على الله من الدعاء
لا يتابع عليه ولا يعرف بهذا اللفظ إلا عن عمران وفى فضل الدعاء أحاديث بألفاظ مختلفة من غير هذا الوجه"

وتابعهم على هذا الاستنكار الذهبي في الميزان 

فلا يصح مرفوعاً لا حديث (ليس شئ أكرم على الله من الدعاء) ولا حديث ( أفضل العبادة الدعاء ) والثاني إنما هو موقوف على ابن عباس 

هذا وصل اللهم على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

منقول من عبدالله الخليفي*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> *الذي يقرأ كلام الشيخ يظن أن الخبر في مستدرك الحاكم مرفوعٌ إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والواقع خلاف ذلك فالخبر في المستدرك موقوف على ابن عباس قوله ...**فتبين من هذا أن الخبر موقوف على ابن عباس وليس من كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقد روي مرفوعاً من طريق أخرى استنكرها ابن عدي على عمران بن داور*


شكر الله لك أبا أنس ولأخينا عبد الله الخليفي .
لفتة طيبة جدا ، ولكن لماذا وضعه الشيخ هكذا ؟ هل لأن له حكم الرفع ؟ 
قد يكون .

----------


## أبوعلي العنزي

الحديث حسن بالنظر الى اللفظ (مخ العبادة) وحال ابن لهيعة رحمه الله تعالى

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=189053

----------


## احمد ابو انس

الوليد بن مسلم وهو مدلس تدليس تسوية وقد عنعنه وفي ابن لهيعة وهو سيء الحفظ
فهو ضعيف الاسناد
الشيخ ماهر القحطاني

----------


## احمد ابو انس

وفي الباب عن أنس بن مالك مرفوعا بلفظ: (الدعاء مخ العبادة).
أخرجه الترمذي (2234) وقال: (حديث غرب من هذا الوجه لا نعرفه إلا من حديث ابن لهيعة).
قلت: وهو ضعيف لسوء حفظه، فيستشهد به إلا ما كان من رواية أحد العبادلة
عنه فيحتج به حينئذ، وليس هذا منها، لكن معناه صحيح بدليل حديث النعمان.
: محمد ناصر الدين الألباني 
 أحكام الجنائز

----------


## احمد ابو انس

يرفع للفائدة .

----------

